# Alpha Legion Operatives



## fish0311 (Nov 1, 2012)

Greetings! Here's a few pictures of my current project, 40k's favored perpetrators of mind-fuckery, the Alpha Legion! As there will be very few marines in this army, I'm saving them for last while I bring the cultists and traitor guard up to snuff. Comments and tips are greatly appreciated!


Kolony Militia miniatures from Pig Iron Productions as operatives (cultists):











Renegade guardsman:





















For the guardsman, I'm iffy on the helmet color just a bit. The neutral gray worked well on the cultists for their armor and helmets, but it somehow looks out of place for the former Imperial. Maybe I'm just over-thinking it, but fresh sets of eyes never hurt!


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

Very nice! I like the cloth especially. Very smooth transitions between the highlights and shading.

The helmet looks off to me as well. I think it's the contrast between it and the cloth. If it were me, I would make the helmet and armor black (or very dark blue), with that turquoise as the highlight color.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The thing that jumps out about your traitor guard is that there's still three Aquilas on the model. Helmet, breastplate and lasgun. Defacing them would make sense to me...but then again, the Alpha Legion was certainly one of subterfuge...

Good painting regardless! I like the improvised cultists. Cool stuff, seeing other manufacturers incorporated into GW based armies.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Very cool. Good old alpha legion give us so many options. These guys look good. The pig iron models are great. Your paint jobs are fine too. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

Good! Alpha Legion is great, there's never enough of it's mind-fucking mind-fuckery. Show us more!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

fish0311 said:


> Kolony Militia miniatures from Pig Iron Productions as operatives (cultists):


Great stuff! :so_happy:


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

fish0311 said:


> For the guardsman, I'm iffy on the helmet color just a bit. The neutral gray worked well on the cultists for their armor and helmets, but it somehow looks out of place for the former Imperial. Maybe I'm just over-thinking it, but fresh sets of eyes never hurt!



The helmet doesn't have the same impact as the Pig Iron models but i would put that down the the difference in style. The PI models have the gas mask eyes and leather to break up the tones between the helmet and the jacket. The guardsmen doesn't so it all looks alot darker, if you can find a way to light the eye area and surrounding face it will give the same impact as the PI models i reckon. 

Great work on these, very nice and neat.


----------

